# Problems with free.kindle.com - Anyone else notice it is down?



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Today I tried the document conversion process for the first time. I sent an attached Word document file to [email protected] I received back an e-mail from Amazon saying my e-mail address "has sent the following files to your Amazon Kindle free conversion account:" followed by a link to myfilename.doc.azw.

Did other people receive attached files or links? Has the Amazon process changed recently?

I had expected an attached document but thought I could find my converted document at the link. I followed the link and arrived at theAmazon sign in page. I put in my password. I received the following:

HTTP Status 404 - /FionaCDEServiceEngine/FSDownloadContent
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
type Status report
message /FionaCDEServiceEngine/FSDownloadContent
description The requested resource (/FionaCDEServiceEngine/FSDownloadContent) is not available.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Apache Tomcat/5.5.25

This makes me think that the server for the converted document download is down. If so, then when I try later it will work.

When I tried a second time, the sign in page would not accept my password. After several attempts, I retyped my e-mail address and password again and it worked but I still received the message above about the server being down.

Thanks,
Anna
P.S. Since I need to see if I need to reformat the Word document (Origami diagrams) for a readable conversion, I am going to try the non-free address.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

It was just a temporary problem with their server. I just tried it again and the link worked perfectly.

I now know that tables in Word are converted across the rows. Also, if images are cropped in Word, the entire image is displayed in the converted file.


----------

